# Bolens 800 seized.. Rebuild, Swap,..?



## rjbu (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey folks after years of city living my wife and I bought a 5 acre farm and within days of ownership I knew that I would be in need of a garden tractor. Being within a 30min drive of Port Washington WI Bolens popped to mind quickly and sure enough within a week or two I found a really nice 1963 Bolens 800. And i was in love It came with a 38" deck, a blade, and tiller. Life was good. When I bought it I asked the owner about fluids and he claimed that he did the transfer case and changed the oil. Did think or do anything of it. Come yesterday after running the deck for ~50 or so minutes I heard a whine and the motor died… I opened the dip stick to find no oil what so ever. I ran and grabbed 2 pints of oil. At that point the flywheel was still free but after 5 or so minutes it is seized solid. (Sick feeling) So I am at a loss right now. Drained the new oil and it was black as night. So I pulled the plug and topped it off with PB blaster and filled the filler tube with about as much PB as it would take. So the question is if that doesn’t work use marvel mystery? Is it rebuild-able? Or did I torch it? I am so pissed off that I was lazy and stupid and took this jerks word for it. I ran the tractor for maybe 2hrs of total ownership. The other option is to pick up an engine. There is a 10hp Wisconsin on CL and I can only assume that it is a TR-10D from 1050. Would that be an easy swap? What to do help! I can't believe I killed this amazing tractor.


----------

